# Skin around Lucky's eye is red



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

When I got Lucky about 3 months ago his eyes (and entire body) were pretty matted. I've had him professionally groomed and I have also given him a bath every other week since I've had him. It really doesn't look like it from the picture, but I wipe his eyes with a warm washcloth every night. (My parents had him for the last week while I was on a business trip and I don't think they did this though). Anyway, the vet I took Lucky to the week after I got him told me that the reason the skin around Lucky's eye is red is because of the pigmentation around it is light. Has anyone ever heard such a thing? My gut is telling me that something is wrong and I should take him to another vet. (Please don't judge me by the pictures...he was soooo matted when I got him....his eyes are a HUGE improvement). 

Any advice? (Like I said, my gut is telling me to take him to another vet for a second opinion)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think I'd take him somewhere else for peace of mind. That looks bothersome, maybe it's allergies or something and it could be uncomfortable for him. Let us know if you take him in and what the vet says.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks really bad, he may need some antibiotics or something. I think you should take him to the vet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you. It's time to take him to another vet. It could be an allergy or an infection, but whatever, you need peace of mind and he needs to see a good and caring vet. Let us know what happens.

BTW, always go with your gut feeling. It's trying to tell you something.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I'm with you. It's time to take him to another vet. It could be an allergy or an infection, but whatever, you need peace of mind and he needs to see a good and caring vet. Let us know what happens.
> 
> BTW, always go with your gut feeling. It's trying to tell you something.


Thanks Geri! I know....I need to listen to my gut more often. My vet can't see him until tomorrow morning, but I'll let everyone know what he says tomorrow.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yes, take him to the vet. my dog had something similar, turns out it was a fungus thanks to the wet summer we have been having. if it is something, you don't want it spreading.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor little Lucky. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just something I've noticed that I do...whenever I'm petting the dogs or have one lying on my lap I feel all around on them and peek in ears and eyes. Sometimes I look closely at their teeth, maybe once a week or so. It makes me feel like I'll notice if something isn't quite right because I'll be more used to what's normal. Kind of like when your child has a sore throat, you look at it but since you never look when it isn't sore you really don't have anything to compare it to. It just gives me a little peace of mind since they can't tell us if something is wrong.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

From those pictures, I'd say you're both right. Your vet mentioned the lack of pigment there and that's correct, but I also think you're seeing something else that needs addressing and if your vet didn't see it, get a second opinion. It looks like it may be irritated (in addition to lacking pigment in that area).


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good news….Lucky’s eye problem doesn’t sound too serious. I went to my vet this morning, and he did a Fluor-I-Strip test which tested for abrasions on the cornea. (Lucky didn’t have any) The vet said that it looks like a “simple eye infection.” She did notice that some of Lucky’s eye lashes may be growing the wrong direction (I guess back into the eye area?) and if the eye drops he gave me do not clear up the problem we may need to sedate Lucky and remove them. She prescribed Neo Poly Dex ointment which is an antibiotic and steroid to give to Lucky 3 times a day. I just did some research online and it seems to be a safe drug, so I’m going to start Lucky on it and I’ll keep everyone posted. 

I do have a quick question for everyone. The vet mentioned that I might want to keep the hair around Lucky’s eye cut fairly short (almost shaved) because of the drainage. (She says that’s the way she keeps her dogs). Has anyone shaved that close around the eye area?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad that Lucky's eyes sound like they will be able to heal easily. Hope it works out that way!

As far as cutting the hair around the eyes real short, a lot of vets seem to like that solution...I don't, for the normal Hav eyes, anyway. Once you start doing that you have to keep on it, I guess, or the problem is even worse that before as the lashes grow long enough to really poke the eyes. But, maybe it depends on Lucky's hair growth. Some of the more experienced owners will surely chime in soon.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I'm glad that Lucky's eyes sound like they will be able to heal easily. Hope it works out that way!
> 
> As far as cutting the hair around the eyes real short, a lot of vets seem to like that solution...I don't, for the normal Hav eyes, anyway. Once you start doing that you have to keep on it, I guess, or the problem is even worse that before as the lashes grow long enough to really poke the eyes. But, maybe it depends on Lucky's hair growth. Some of the more experienced owners will surely chime in soon.


Thanks Sheri. I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's feedback on the eye hair thing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with doc no. 2, it looks like an eye infection. I've seen alot of people write on here that their vet advises trimming the hair short in the inside corners of the eyes. Phooey! If you do that, you have to keep doing it again and again. If you are going to keep your dog in a puppy cut, I think that's a normal part of the trim, but for full coat let the hairs grow out. Once the hairs are long enough they don't poke in the eyes. I don't cut either of my boys. Marley gets more wetness in the corners of his eyes than Rufus and I just wipe his eyes with a wet cotton ball and wipe away any crusts. Voila! Nice and clean.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldn't rush to shave the hair around his eyes. Clear up the infection and see what happens after that. I was also wondering if whatever you're using to wash his face every day might be irritating to him. Poor baby. It must really bother him. I so glad he's being treated so he can get some relief.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I wouldn't rush to shave the hair around his eyes. Clear up the infection and see what happens after that. I was also wondering if whatever you're using to wash his face every day might be irritating to him. Poor baby. It must really bother him. I so glad he's being treated so he can get some relief.


That's what I was thinking....clear up the infection before I cut his hair. I'm just using a warm washcloth (no soap) at night....do you think that would still irritate it?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

A wash cloth might be a little abrasive so to be safe on that tender skin maybe try wetting a cotton ball with warm water.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kathie said:


> A wash cloth might be a little abrasive so to be safe on that tender skin maybe try wetting a cotton ball with warm water.


Thanks Kathie! I never even thought of that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I use a wet paper towel to wipe their eyes and then wipe below their mouth each morning after they eat. We cut Murphy's hair around his eyes and wish I hadn't because now it's crazy looking while it's growing out.

Good to hear that the vet figured out the problem and it's easily treated.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice everyone!!! I'm sorry to keep bombarding everyone with questions, but I have one last question. As I was giving Lucky his medicine this morning, I got a closer look at the hair around his eye and it looks like there is a small part that is matted right up to his skin. Should I just keep putting the cottonballs with warm water on it and hope it losens up or grows out? Again, I really appreciate everyone's kind words and advice on this!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If anything at all, I would just dab it a little. I know you want to make it better but just imagine yourself having a severe irritation and someone trying to make it better by rubbing it. Just tread lightly in the area till it heals. Poor baby, I feel his pain.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

pjewel said:


> If anything at all, I would just dab it a little. I know you want to make it better but just imagine yourself having a severe irritation and someone trying to make it better by rubbing it. Just tread lightly in the area till it heals. Poor baby, I feel his pain.


Thanks Jeri! I just place the warm cotton ball under his eye and let it soak for a second and then gently wipe the hair. Funny thing is, I think Lucky really likes it because he pushes his face against the cotton ball and just sits super still.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

After 2 days of eye drops, Lucky's eye is doing great! Thanks to everyone for the advice. 

(The first picture is the "before" picture, and the second one I took just a couple of minutes ago).


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice! It look so much better already! :clap2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor little guy, he must feel SO much better! I'm sure he adores you for putting comforting, warm, cotton balls against where it was hurting!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like a huge improvement already.

For working with the hair in front of the eyes, if you can find a flea comb that has a handle, that works easiest for me. You can even put a dab of conditioner there to help train the hair to lay down. Obviously, make sure you don't get it in his eyes. If you do this a couple of times a day (the combing), you can teach the hair to lay down a little faster. As the hair grows and gets heavier, it will naturally lay down better anyway.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Looks like a huge improvement already.
> 
> For working with the hair in front of the eyes, if you can find a flea comb that has a handle, that works easiest for me. You can even put a dab of conditioner there to help train the hair to lay down. Obviously, make sure you don't get it in his eyes. If you do this a couple of times a day (the combing), you can teach the hair to lay down a little faster. As the hair grows and gets heavier, it will naturally lay down better anyway.


Great idea about the flea comb! I'll start doing that as soon as his eye has cleared up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so much better already! If his eye felt irritated and itchy the warm water probably feels good to him. He's so cute.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

It looks like an infection to me too, but there's also the possibility that he could be allergic/sensitive to your laundry detergent that was in the washcloth you were using on his face. I personally have to use Dreft or a laundry detergent without perfumes in it, or my eyes will get all red and sore. I would assume dog's skin can be just as sensitive. He looks SO much better now!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Christie, I had been off the forum for a while for no good reason.. 
In the first set of pics, his eye looked worse than when we met. Remember, I asked about it... His eye looks much better now and I am glad you mentioned it to the vet. 

I agree with everyone else in keeping the hair longer around the eyes. Mimi's was cut short when I took her to her first grooming and I didn't know better. She kept getting excessive gunk and was tearing more than ever. Now that is has grown out, her tearing has improved, to where it is minimal and easier to clean.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

mimismom said:


> Christie, I had been off the forum for a while for no good reason..
> In the first set of pics, his eye looked worse than when we met. Remember, I asked about it... His eye looks much better now and I am glad you mentioned it to the vet.
> 
> I agree with everyone else in keeping the hair longer around the eyes. Mimi's was cut short when I took her to her first grooming and I didn't know better. She kept getting excessive gunk and was tearing more than ever. Now that is has grown out, her tearing has improved, to where it is minimal and easier to clean.


Thanks Elizabeth...I remember you saying something about Lucky's eye when we met. I'm going to let the hair grow out and I think that will make a difference. (Mimi's eyes did look great, so that's my motivation).


----------

